# Subs sw ohio?



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody looking for any subs in the sw ohio area?


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing. I am on the OH/IN border looking for work.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Might have something for you, send me a pm.


----------



## tjs27 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking for sub's in tri - county and Hamilton Ave. area, if you are interested e-mail me at [email protected]

TJ


----------



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Smitty58 Can you email me i don't know your pm. [email protected]


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump it up!


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

SW Ohio people looking, get ahold of WALKERS on here he will hook you up with all kinds of work


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

JeepCreepn01;429075 said:


> SW Ohio people looking, get ahold of WALKERS on here he will hook you up with all kinds of work


I sent WALKERS a PM, thanks.


----------

